# Animal feces in the attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Does not matter what animal left it, whatever it is it needs to go.
Need to be looking around on the outside of the house to see how there getting in and addressing that issue to keep them out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1. Looks like opossum scat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where do you live, in general?


http://www.wildlife-removal.com/snakepoop.html


Just from colors.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a motion activated trail cam.

And get a picture of this animal.

Raccoon, maybe.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

**** was my first though also.
One of my customers had them jumping off the overhanging trees and they had ripped out the soffet and gotten in and ate up the wiring, and all the poop and pee had destroyed the insulation.
It cost them 1000's to get it all fixed but refused to have the trees cut back because they wanted the shade.
Guess what, it's happened again, and there now facing to having to do it all over again.
In my area they have been destroying boat houses and boats where they have been destroying boat seats to make nest.


----------



## boonetrace (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you all for your reply, I appreciate it. I live in Nashville, Tennessee. The interesting thing is that a year ago we had had a tree with overhanging branches cut down, so now there is no such issue. So if anything, I would have expected this to happen a year or so ago and not now.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

joecaption said:


> One of my customers had them jumping off the overhanging trees and they had ripped out the soffet and gotten in and ate up the wiring,


Amazing critters. I did the maintenance for Dogwood Canyon a few years ago.
We built everything out of cedar, including trash containers.
We had to put locks of the doors to keep the raccoons out. Didn't work. They figured out how to open the barrel bolts and went through the garbage overnight.
We would up making the containers with cedar frames but built the sides and top out of corrugated roofing material. That slowed them down enough that they gave up.


----------



## boonetrace (Mar 15, 2020)

OK, I have just ordered a simple night-vision/motion-activated camera. Will post the photo once the camera captures the culprit. Thank you again for everyone for your advice.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

I’ve seen ***** climb stucco walls to get into the attic or roof. Resilient critters. Even babies have climbed it. 

One time I had 2 babies on the others back hold onto cut brick stucco walls trying to get to the roof.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

A **** or possum are pretty large animals , has your internal and external inspection shown the entry point/s ?


----------



## boonetrace (Mar 15, 2020)

Porsche986S said:


> A **** or possum are pretty large animals , has your internal and external inspection shown the entry point/s ?


Have not had an inspection. Will schedule one soon I guess.
Hopefully it is not a snake (we are quite terrified of those). The fact that I hear loud scratching sounds indicated a different animal I believe


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I wasn't asking about a professional inspection , have you taken the time to look at the perimeter of the house and inside the attic ? If you don't find anything then yes get a pro in there . A decent exterminator should be able to trap/dispose of said critter and figure out where they are coming in .


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Years ago I had large trees which hung over my roof. One day we started hearing scratching above the bedroom ceiling at night and I knew something had gotten into the attic. I looked into the attic hatch and could see one of the blades of the power attic fan was bent inwards. Apparently a racoon had entered this way and dropped down into the attic, but was unable to get back out as it couldn't reach the opening. I went to my local police department and borrowed a trap from their animal control officer and put it up there. After a couple of days I expected to find a racoon in the trap, but I figured out that the trap was in a perfect spot to be used as a means of escape (like a ladder) and it was gone. I've since replaced the fan and motor and installed heavy gauge screening below the opening to prevent a repeat. The trees are gone so I don't think this situation will happen again anyway.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

boonetrace said:


> Have not had an inspection. Will schedule one soon I guess.
> Hopefully it is not a snake (we are quite terrified of those). The fact that I hear loud scratching sounds indicated a different animal I believe



I only wrote that based on the white ( Uric acid) on the feces. It's bird-like, as you said. But, in my experience, animal control usually says Raccoon, Rat, Mice. But, if I were a snake. . .


----------



## boonetrace (Mar 15, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I only wrote that based on the white ( Uric acid) on the feces. It's bird-like, as you said. But, in my experience, animal control usually says Raccoon, Rat, Mice. But, if I were a snake. . .


Like I said: I really hope it is NOT a snake :vs_OMG:


----------



## boonetrace (Mar 15, 2020)

Dave Sal said:


> Years ago I had large trees which hung over my roof. One day we started hearing scratching above the bedroom ceiling at night and I knew something had gotten into the attic. I looked into the attic hatch and could see one of the blades of the power attic fan was bent inwards. Apparently a racoon had entered this way and dropped down into the attic, but was unable to get back out as it couldn't reach the opening. I went to my local police department and borrowed a trap from their animal control officer and put it up there. After a couple of days I expected to find a racoon in the trap, but I figured out that the trap was in a perfect spot to be used as a means of escape (like a ladder) and it was gone. I've since replaced the fan and motor and installed heavy gauge screening below the opening to prevent a repeat. The trees are gone so I don't think this situation will happen again anyway.


I will go up tonight again. From inside I cannot really explore things because only the middle section of the attic (30% max) is covered with plywood, the rest is just the support beams and the fluffy insulation materials in between. But during the weekend, I will walk around outside with a binocular …..


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

boonetrace said:


> I will go up tonight again. From inside I cannot really explore things because only the middle section of the attic (30% max) is covered with plywood, the rest is just the support beams and the fluffy insulation materials in between. But during the weekend, I will walk around outside with a binocular …..


You've read this thread, right?
https://www.diychatroom.com/f101/who-says-drywall-cant-hold-200-pounds-681851/


----------

